# Neue Grafikkarte: ATI vs Nvidia

## Malla

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade, mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, bei dem dann auch eine neue Grafikkarte fällig wäre. Im Moment benutze ich eine Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra, die unter Linux (proprietäre Treiber) einwandfrei funktioniert. Vor einigen Jahren war es noch so, dass die Treiber der ATI-Grafikkarten unter Linux manchmal ziemliche Probleme bereitet haben und die Performance unter Linux damit sehr bescheiden war.

Hat sich daran inzwischen etwas geändert? Sind die ATI-Treiber unter Linux immer noch so schlecht, dass man quasi gezwungen wird, eine Nvidia-Karte zu kaufen, wenn man ab und an mal ein Spiel spielen will?

Ich wäre für jeden Erfahrungsbericht dankbar!

Gruß

Malla

----------

## avx

Ich find die ATI-Treiber mittlerweile akzeptabel bis gut, getestet mit einer 4650. Dennoch bleib ich vorerst bei NV, allein mplayer+vdpau ist es mir wert, dazu kommen ein paar Spielereien mit CUDA.

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, bei den offenen ATI-Treibern wird gerade recht viel umgebaut (Stichworte: KMS, DRI2...), deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle noch ein wenig warten, wenn es denn geht. Dann werden wir sehen, wie sich Performance und Stabilität entwickeln und wie neuere Modelle unterstützt werden. Den proprietären ATI-Treiber habe ich schon länger nicht benutzt, damals (vor 3-4 Jahren) war er allerdings wirklich Schrott. Inzwischen soll das wohl auch besser geworden sein, aber ich kann dazu nichts sagen.

Mit den offenen Treibern von ATI hast du aber auf jeden Fall weniger Probleme mit neuen Kernel- oder X-Versionen, insbesondere falls sich dein Chiphersteller irgendwann entscheidet für ältere Modelle keine Treiber mehr herauszugeben.  :Wink: 

Nochmal zur Performance: Ich habe eine Radeon Mobility 9600 im Notebook und für ein wenig Nexuiz oder Scorched3d reicht das, allerdings ruckeln die Desktop-Effekte von KWin 4.x ein wenig (vermutlich aber nur ein Konfigurationsproblem und noch nicht mit KDE 4.3 getestet). Schlussendlich kommt es auch immer darauf an, was du mit dem System machen willst.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Meine nächste Grafikkarte kommt auf jeden Fall von ATI - allein schon um deren Bemühungen um einen quelloffenen Treiber zu unterstützen. Man kann nicht immer nur über fehlende Linux-Treiber meckern und dann Produkte desjenigen Herstellers kaufen, der am wenigsten in diese Richtung tut.   :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte bei Ati's closed  nun das Problem mit den 2.6.29 und 30er Kernel, da die beiden nicht miteinander wollten. Zu allem Übel wollten die dann auch noch ein xorg, das bis gestern noch unstable war. Notgedrungen bin ich dann zu radeonhd gewechselt mit dem 30er Kernel, sogar 3D geht damit auf meiner HD4850. Leider fehlt powermanagement und 3D ist noch nicht komplett, sodass das Textscrollen ruckelte.

Als ich vor einem halben Jahr mich für ATI entschied, war ein Hauptkriterium die Veröffentlichung der Dokumentationen.

Nun NVIDIA hatte sich ja auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckern können beim KDE 4...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich plädiere zur Zeit für ATI. Nvidia ist mir zur Zeit extrem unsympathisch. Da werden Karten aus der 8xxx Serie nun schon zum 2. Mal umgelabelt, DX11 ist eigentlich dass, was DX10 schon werden sollte, aber auf Druck von Nvidia verkrüppelt wurde, weil sie es nicht in Hardware gegossen bekommen haben. Deshalb hat ATI jetzt auch sofort DX11 fähige Hardware am Start und Nvidia zündet gerade wieder Nebelkerzen. Bestimmte Funktionen gehen nur, wenn ein Nvidia Chipsatz und ausschließlich Nvidia Karten im Rechner sind. Steckt man eine ATI dazu wird z.B. PhysX abgeschaltet. Ok, dass kann einem bei Gentoo egal sein, aber außerdem: keine Unterstützung für Open Source Treiber.

Habe hier gerade eine 4870 rumliegen, bekomme den Rechner aber einfach nicht fertig gebaut, mal sehen, am Wochenende....

Treiber sind da noch nicht so optimal. Der Catalyst 8.660 funktioniert mit Kernel 2.6.30 und 2.6.31. Mit etwas fummelei in der package.mask und package.unmask bekommst den installiert. Der 9.10 soll es dann auch können.

radeonhd scheint eingeschlafen, dass war ja mal der Hoffnungsträger. Aber radeon geht weiter. Hardware kauft man sich alle paar Jahre mal, Treiber kann man ständig entwickeln. Zur Zeit klemmt es wohl noch etwas, aber es ist fürmich das überlegene Konzept.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich kann keinerlei Kritiken an nvidia bestätigen oder reproduzieren. Bei mir zu Hause läuft mein rechner mit nVidia GeForce9800GTX+ Karte und KDE4 einwandfrei. (Allerdings hat das Mainboard auch einen nForce Chipsatz, wäre was Anderes drauf sähe es vielleicht anders aus.)

PhysX ist als Physik-Kartenerweiterung in den neueren GraKas integeriert, logisch dass die Erweiterung abgeschaltet wird, wenn man eine ATI-Karte hinzuschiebt, und damit den Chipsatz "ersetzt". Die OnBoard GraKa kann ja auch nicht eigenes Rendering durch die ATI-Karte schleifen. Und die Trennung PhysX/Graphik läuft nunmal per SLI. (Soweit ich das verstanden habe.) 

Zusammen funktionierts aber hervorragend, so ist mein Rechner so konfiguriert, dass der OnBoard Chipsatz sich hauptsächlich mit PhysX, und die GraKa mit Graphik beschäftigt. Das bringt mir bei "Two Worlds" bei 1600x1200 und höchsten Qualitätseinstellungen noch 70FPS. (Auf meinem vorherigen Rechner mit GeForce 7400ti war ich schon mit 25FPS bei niedrigen Einstellungen und 1024x768 Auflösung überglücklich.)

Die Linux-Treiber funktionieren hervorragend, ich kann bislang keinerlei Beschwerden anmelden. ATI kann ich zwar nicht vergleichen, aber Intel, und deren 965GME macht auf meinem Laptop weit mehr Probleme als ich jemals mit nVidia hatte.

Zu CUDA und SLI kann ich leider nichts aussagen. Nur dass die Doppelnutzung mit PhysX/Graphik unter Windows einwandfrei funktioniert. Wie Klaus aber ja schon sagte ist das für Linux egal. Genau das gleiche gilt natürlich für die "Spielchen" um DirectX.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe nicht gesagt,dass Nvidiakarten nicht funktionieren. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass mir die Firma unsympathisch ist. Es tut sich einiges beim Kernel und X. Und davon ist der nvidia Treiber koplett unberührt. KMS wird es da nicht geben. Für dass, was sich die nächsten 2 Jahre bei Linux tut, ist für mich ATI zur Zeit die bessere Basis.

----------

## disi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Meine nächste Grafikkarte kommt auf jeden Fall von ATI - allein schon um deren Bemühungen um einen quelloffenen Treiber zu unterstützen. Man kann nicht immer nur über fehlende Linux-Treiber meckern und dann Produkte desjenigen Herstellers kaufen, der am wenigsten in diese Richtung tut.  

 

Wollja, das ist auch mein Hauptgrund. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich noch nvidia genommen, nun baue ich mir gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen und habe mir zwei XFX RADEON HD 4770 512 MB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 bestellt   :Wink: 

Bin mal gespannt wie die laufen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *disi wrote:*   

> Wollja, das ist auch mein Hauptgrund. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich noch nvidia genommen, nun baue ich mir gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen und habe mir zwei XFX RADEON HD 4770 512 MB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 bestellt  
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie die laufen...

 Warum zwei 4770 und nicht eine 4870? Zwei machen doch mehr Probleme. Lieber einen Dampfhammer als zwei Kleine.

----------

## disi

Weil ich das gerne als Crossfire testen moechte. Ich spiele eigentlich sowieso keine grafikintensiven Spiele, damals mit den 2 GT7950ern im SLI fand ich das auch witziger, wenn man sagen konnte wie das Bild gerechnet wird... effektiv war das heftigste Grafikspiel Alarmstufe 3 was darauf lief. Allerdings hat auch NWN1 SLI  voll genutzt, da kann man sich ja von nvidia diesen Balken anzeigen lassen welche GPU gerade ausgelastet ist.

Das neue Gehaeuse ist auch extra gross damit alles reinpasst  :Wink: 

----------

## Hupf

Meine Erfahrung nach mittlerweile zwei Wechseln (7800GT-> Radeon HD 3850 -> GTX 285): ATI bemüht sich mehr um offene Treiber, der Fortschritt bei radeon ist erfreulich groß. Andererseits galt für nvidia-Binärtreiber - im Gegensatz zu denen von ATI - bisher immer: sie funktionieren einfach! Bei den ATI-Binärtreibern muss ich z.B. zu lange auf die Unterstützung neuer Kernel warten, Bildschirmrotation funktioniert nicht wirklich. radeon hatte eine zu schlechte 3D-Performance bei mir. Der Framebuffer war hier allerdings deutlich schneller.

Mit nvidia habe ich VDPAU, schnelles 3D und kann meinen Bildschirm hochkant stellen (dann allerdings versagt 3D bzw. Compositing spontan).

Mit radeon funktionierte AFAIR xrandr auch gut, 3D entwickelt sich und KMS ist auch nicht übel. Beschleunigtes MPEG-4 würde ich vermissen - für manche FullHD-Videos reichte mein damaliger Athlon64 X2 schon nicht mehr aus.

Ebenfalls sehr schön open source mit etwas besserer Video-Unterstützung (xvmc) und brauchbaren 3D-Treibern ist übrigens intel.

Zu SLI/Crossfire kann ich leider nichts sagen.

----------

## tazinblack

Keine Ahnung was zur Zeit so läuft bei den Herstellern, aber aus der Erfahrung hatte ich mit 1x ATI mehr Probleme als mit 3x NV.

Also meine Meinung :

NV++

----------

## Yamakuzure

Klaus, ich habe deine "Beschwerde" über das deaktivieren von PhysX gemeint. Deine Firmenkritik mag berechtigt sein, und ist deine Sache. Die Treiber unter Linux laufen _für mich_ einwandfrei, Politik der Firmen interessiert mich derzeit nicht wirklich.

Zu intel sei noch anzumerken, dass jetzt, mit den aktuellsten Treibern und dem gentoo-2.6.31 kernel, alles tadellos funktioniert. KMS läuft 1A und glxgears schafft auf meinem Popel-Laptop unter KDE4 mit eingeschaltetem Compositing erstaunliche 350FPS. (Vor einem halben Jahr waren es unter xfce4 ohne compositing noch 250FPS.)

Wenn es irgendwo sehr rasante Fortschritte gibt, scheint das bei Intel zu sein.  Allerdings könnte das nur jemand wirklich beurteilen, der zwei Rechner mit Intel und ATI lange genug vergleicht um (vielleicht ja auch nicht vorhandene) Unterschiede in der Treiberentwicklung festzustellen.

Achja: Eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen. Bei meinen beiden nVidia-Kisten brauchte ich bloß einen zweiten Monitor einzustöpseln und alles läuft. Das funktioniert bei Intel erst seit kurzem ohne das ausschließlich geklont wird.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab mir vor nem halben Jahr nen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, bin sowieso AMD Fan und wollte auch AMDs Open Source Bemühungen belohnen. Also hab ich mir ne 4870 gekauft. Compiz lief fast out of the box. Ich zock gelegentlich ein paar Games und hab fast 2 Tage mit dem closed source Treiber gekämpft. Nachdem ich dabei nicht über den Startbildschirm der (Open GL) Games rausgekommen bin, hab ich die ATI Karte an nen Windows Benutzer verkauft und hab mir ne Nvidia GTX 275 gekauft. Da funktioniert einfach alles ohne Probleme. 

Open Source schön und gut und KMS hätt ich auch gern. Aber letztenendes kommts drauf an, dass alles funktioniert was ich brauch/will. Wenn der AMD Open Source Treiber volle 3D Unterstützung bietet geb ich ihnen wieder eine Chance.

----------

## franzf

Bei mir wird das Thema auch bald aktuell sein. Ich dachte für einen einfachen Bürorechner an etwas integriertes, und was ich so an Kommentaren gelesen habe, scheint der AMD 790GX/FX recht gut zu sein. Darauf liegt eine AMD 3300-Karte. Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung, ob es keine (wiederhole: KEINE) Probleme damit gibt? Mir ist es gleich ob proprietärer Treiber oder Opensource (wobei ich natürlich gerne den OSS-Treiber nehmen würde...). Das Ding ist nicht für mich sondern für einen Bekannten, der bald nen neuen Rechner braucht und von MS die Schnauze voll hat. Und Zicken bei der GraKa (vor allem spontane Crashes) wären da echt nix  :Smile: 

Könnte man mit dem Ding auch HD-Videos anschauen, denn es soll in naher Zukunft auch noch ein größerer Bildschirm her. Geht DualHead mit AMD mittlerweile problemlos? (Wie schauts eigentlich mit BlueRay aus? Reicht es da wenn man ein passendes Laufwerk hat?) Es kommt dann irgend ein netter, preiswerter AMD X2 zum Einsatz (muss da noch genauer recherchieren).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## trikolon

Hallo,

ich greife das Thema an dieser Stelle nochmal auf, da es auch für mich bald interessant wird.

Pro Nvidia:

- gute Treiber für Linux und Windows

- Cuda

- vdpau

Pro Ati:

- schneller

- leiser

- stromsparender

- DX 11 (zukunftssicherer)

konkret schwanke ich zwischen einer Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 216 und einer ATI Radeon HD 5850. Die Vorteile von NV sind also rein Treiberbedingt. Weiss jemand ob ATI plant so etwas wie CUDA und VDPAU zu entwickeln und zu integrieren?

Gruß Ben

----------

## schachti

Pro ATI / contra NVIDIA: Lizenz des Treibers

----------

## musv

Die OpenSource-Bemühungen von AMD in allen Ehren, aber:

Wann kaufte AMD ATI auf? Das war Mitte 2006 - also vor über 3 Jahren. Damals versprach AMD eine Änderung der Firmenpolitik mit großartigen Unterstützung der OpenSource-Gemeinde. Das Ergebnis war so bissel wie Obama: Viel reden und ankündigen, heraus kommen aber nur magere Ergebnisse. Ich mein, wir reden hier von einem Grafiktreiber. Entwickler von Seiten der OpenSource-Gemeinde wird es ja wohl einige geben. Sofern AMD die wirklich so toll unterstützt, wieso gibt es dann nach 3 Jahren noch keinen wirklich voll funktionsfähigen Treiber, der mindestens dieselbe Leistung aus den Karten rauskitzelt wie der Windowstreiber?

Ich hab noch ein Uraltnotebook, in dem eine Radion L6Y irgendwas drinsteckt. Bei Gimp hab ich immer Schmiereffekte. Ich vermute da auch ein Treiberproblem dahinter. Dagegen hatte ich mit nvidia-Karten wirklich noch nie Probleme. Und vdpau find ich auch klasse. 1080p-Videos ruckeln auf meinem Athlon X2 6000. Seit vdpau ist das Geschichte. Nvidia mag nicht unbedingt die beste Lizenzpolitik verfolgen, aber wenigstens haben sie die Linuxgemeinde bisher nicht im Stich gelassen. 

Sofern sich die Firmenpolitik von AMD/ATI tatsächlich sichtbar ändert, werd ich vielleicht auch wechseln. Aber solange ich die Leistungsfähigkeit noch nicht stimmt, werden Neukäufe von Grakas immer von Nvidia oder Intel sein. Auch im Chipsatzbereich hatte ich bisher mit Nvidia und Intel nur gute Erfahrungen (im Gegensatz zu SiS).

----------

## Klaus Meier

AMD hat die Dokus rausgegeben, die man braucht, um quelloffene Treiber zu entwickeln. Was kann AMD dafür, wenn da zu wenig Leute dran arbeiten?

----------

## franzf

Phoronix hat eine Fragerunde mit einem Nvidia-Angestellten veröffentlicht, worin auch die Frage nach OpenSource gestellt wurde.

Über 90% der Sourcen werden mittlerweile zwischen den einzelnen Plattformen (Win/Lin/...) geteilt, und das würde bedeuten, dass man den ganzen Treiber offenlegen müsste. Wohl ein NoGo...

Da ich keine Lust habe, bei einer Migration Win->Lin am Grafikteil zu scheitern, werde ich wohl auf die stromsparende Variante mit onboard-Grafik verzichten und ein billiges Board plus passiv gekühlte Nvidia G210 verbauen. Ich hab momentan selber eine Nvidia-Karte und es funktioniert halt einfach alles...

Außer es hat jemand die erwähnte Radeon 3300 (bzw. ne 4200) und keine Probleme mit den OSS-Treibern (sry, aber wenn AMD dann OSS und nicht wieder den ClosedSource fglrx, der dem Nvidia-Treiber immer noch meilenweit unterlegen ist).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## disi

Also mich hat das schon etwas Nerven gekostet die beiden ATI Karten zum Laufen zu bekommen. Letztenendes muss ich xorg-server-1.6, kernel-2.6.30 (ohne support fuer AGP, DRM, Frambuffer etc.) und ati-drivers-9.10 benutzen damit es funktioniert.

Ein paar Probs: wenn ich zwischen den Desktops wechsel und auf einem ein Video in Gxine oder Totem laeuft (ffmpeg), wird nur noch schwarz angezeigt anstatt das Video. Wenn ich dann das Fenster etwas vergroessere oder verkleinere sehe ich das Video wieder (nervt).

xcompmgr laeuft ohne Probleme unter Gnome.

Sacred Gold - rennt

NWN1 - rennt

X3 - rennt

Wine habe ich nichts gestestet.

----------

## Evildad

Also ich hab das Problem, dass bei meiner Ati Karte mit dem radeonhd Treiber des öfteren der Mauszeiger einfach verschwindet und dann nur noch ein Reboot hilft.

Laufen habe ich die Karte im Dual-Head Betrieb und im Vergleich mit einer Nvidia Karte ist es gespürt viel langsamer und hat mich v.a. bei der Einrichtung Zeit gekostet.

Alles in allem würde ich nicht zu einer Ati raten. Dafür waren meine persönlichen Erfahrungen einfach zu schlecht.

OpenSource hin oder her... In dem Fall funktioniert das bei Ati/AMD einfach nicht. Hat es in der Vergangenheit nicht und ich habe das Vertrauen verloren, dass es sich  zukünftig ändern wird.

----------

## disi

Ich habe hier noch einen Performance Test gefunden, der eher fuer HD4770 (2x ~90€) im Crossfire spricht als eine teure HD4890 (~180€) oder GTX285 (~300€)...

http://www.xbitlabs.com

----------

## schachti

Ich muss ja sagen die neue 5750 reizt mich als Gelegenheitsspieler, denn demnächst steht eine Aufrüstung von Board, CPU und GraKa an und demnächst soll es die 5750 ja auch mit passiver Kühlung geben...

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich bin derzeit am Überlegen eine HD-4770 zu kaufen, wegen der freien Treiber.

Der xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 soll sie unterstützen. Kann das jemand bestätigen ?

Vor 4 Jahren hatte ich mal ATI, bin dann aber auf nvidia umgestiegen und hatte nie Probleme.

Man kann da sagen was man will, aber denen Treiber läuft einfach.

Jean-Paul

----------

## disi

Also wie vorher erwaehnt, diese Konstellation funktioniert mit ati-drivers (der Catalyst 9.9 und 9.10): xorg-server-1.6, kernel-2.6.30 (ohne support fuer AGP, DRM, Frambuffer etc.)

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ja, das hab ich gelesen, aber der catalyst kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage. Ich denke, da mach ich eine Rückschritt gegenüber nvidia.

Auf den xorg-server-1.7.1 will ich auch nicht verzichten, denn der ist wirklich sehr viel schneller als xorg-server-1.6.

Okay, ob ich jetzt einen 2.6.31, oder 2.6.30 Kernel laufen hab, wird keine Rolle spielen.

Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob der freie Treiber läuft ? An 3D bräuchte ich halt sowas wie xcompmgr, keine Spiele oder compiz.

Und ich spekuliere auf das Potenzial das der freie Treiber in Zukunft haben wird, da er von Version zu Version hoffentlich besser wird. Bei nvidia kann ich eigenlich nur darauf warten, dass meine Karte irgendann nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Jean-Paul

----------

## franzf

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob der freie Treiber läuft ? An 3D bräuchte ich halt sowas wie xcompmgr, keine Spiele oder compiz.

 

Ist da nicht eine 4770 (>=90€) übertrieben? Wenn du im Moment keinen Bock auf ATI hast, kannst du dir ja eine G210 zulegen. Die von Gainward kostet 40€, ist passiv gekühlt (nicht zu hören, wenig Stromverbrauch) und beherrscht VDPAU Feature set C, kann also alles was momentan mit VDPAU möglich ist.

Sollte einmal der freie Radeon-Treiber so gut sein, dass er alles kann was du brauchst, und vor allem ohne Auffälligkeiten seine Arbeit verrichten, schaff dir dann eine ATI an. Die 40€ sind dann eine verschmerzbare Zusatzausgabe.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Ist da nicht eine 4770 (>=90€) übertrieben? Wenn du im Moment keinen Bock auf ATI hast, kannst du dir ja eine G210 zulegen.

 

Ich finde das nicht übertrieben und ich habe nirgends geäussert, dass ich keinen Bock auf ATI habe - im Gegenteil, ich überlege eine zu kaufen.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp "G210", aber sei mir nicht bös, das ist wohl nur deshalb die zweitschlechteste Karte, weil sie von der 9400er abstammt, die noch schlechter ist. 

Nein, ich wollte ausdrücklich eine schnellere Karte, weil sich dadurch die Gesamtsystemleistung steigern läßt.

So wie es aussieht, nutzt die Karte hier niemand, zumindest nicht mit dem freien Treiber.

Jean-Paul

----------

## disi

Der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Catalyst Treiber nehme ist Crossfire. 

Ich hatte die beiden aber auch zwischenzeitlich unter "radeon" aus xorg-drivers laufen. Also das geht aber es ist noch nicht alles unterstuetzt.

Den "radeonhd" hatte ich nicht zum Laufen bekommen.

ging nicht: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

ging: http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon

Macht ja auch Sinn mit der HD4770   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Dank, die Info wollte ich hören.

Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Ampheus

Hier läuft eine Radeon HD 4570 mit dem aktuellen Git Master von xf86-video-radeon, sowie mesa und libdrm aus git. Es läuft alles sehr stabil, auch mit KMS. Ich habe keine Abstürze bisher (seit ~ 1 Monat) und 3D wird auch unterstützt (KDE-Desktopeffekte laufen ohne Probleme, alle 3D-Spiele, die ich getestet habe, liefen ohne Abstürze, usw.). Das ist also ein Vorgeschmack darauf, dass in sehr naher Zukunft 3D mit dem radeon-Treiber für alle Karten der HD 2xxx-4xxx-Reihe standardmässig unterstützt wird. 

Mfg Ampheus

----------

## disi

Also ich habe mal auf radeon umgebaut, damit ich den neuen xorg-server angucken kann. Dabei benutze ich xcompmgr fuer composite.

Bei radeon gehen so "scaled" Bilder nicht. Die Bilder haben schwarze Boxen und nun auf dem Screenshot muss ich feststellen das der ganze Bildschirm wohl voll davon ist. Der Desktop sieht fuer mich, bis auf die Bilder, ganz normal aus.

http://omploader.org/vMnJ6cg

Unter radeonhd sehen die Schatten von xcompmgr nicht gut aus, aber die Bilder   :Rolling Eyes:  Das verschieben von Fenstern usw ist super lahm.

http://omploader.org/vMnJ6dQ

//edit: das kann bei mir aber an den 2 Karten liegen?   :Idea:  zumindest bei SLI nvidia kann man den Karten sagen, sie sollen horizontal/vertikal unterschiedliche Abschnitte rechnen. Die zweite Karte habe ich imo garnicht erwaehnt in der xorg.conf...

//edit: radeon mit beiden Karten in xorg.conf (card0 und Card1): http://omploader.org/vMnJ6eA

//edit: wenn ich das Crossfire Kabel entferne -> kein Unterschied

//edit: 2d geht nun alles unter radeonhd, auch composite mit 

```
Option "AccelMethod" "ShadowFB"
```

 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289905

----------

## Erdie

Hat sich hier inzwischen am Status etwas getan?

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, mein funktionierendes Laptop mit Intel C2D 4GB RAM + mattem Bildschirm (1680x1050) entweder wegzuschmeißen oder die Nvidia GT8600M Fehlkonstruktion durch eine ATI HD3650 zu ersetzen. 

BTW: Die Grafikkarte ist ein Desaster. Ich hatte 2 Laptops gleichen Typs und bei beiden ist die Grafikkarte kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie abgeraucht. Da das offensichtlich alle Karten diese Typs getan haben, ist der Markt abgegrast oder man findet welche zu Wucherpreisen. Das Backen mit Backofen hat nur temporär geholfen und ich habe jetzt die Schnauze voll. Die Radeon 3650 soll funktionieren. Aber wenn ich von einem Hardwaredesaster in ein Softwaredesaster komme, nehme ich doch besser den ganzen Schrott und werf ihn in den Mülleimer.

Kann jemand etwas zum aktuellen Stand der Treiben sagen? Ich könnte die Radeon aus Taiwan für ca. 60€ bekommen, möchte aber nicht noch  mehr Geld aus dem Fenster werfen. Dann lieber ein neues Gerät.

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> Hat sich hier inzwischen am Status etwas getan?

 

Hast Du Dir das Datum von Deinem Vorgängerposting mal angeschaut?

Ist ja nur reichlich zwei Jahre her.

Auszug aus meiner xorg.0.log 

```
ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
```

werden vom radeon Treiber unterstützt.

Mein Umfeld

xorg-server-1.13.2

xf86-video-ati-7.1.0

mesa-9.0.1

 Mesa über eselect auf die aktuelle Schnittstelle Gallium umgestellt

eselect mesa list

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

alle openGL Effekte bei KDE aktivierbar mit Hardwarebeschleunigung, openarena problemlos spielbar

mit HD3850,HD5770 und HD6850 (Firmwareblob im Kernel nicht vergessen siehe Wiki)

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature und http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

Gruß

----------

## schmidicom

 *demiurg wrote:*   

> ...alle openGL Effekte bei KDE aktivierbar mit Hardwarebeschleunigung...

 

Und mit OpenGL ES Support (USE="gles gles1 gles2") in mesa und kwin läuft der KDE noch besser, zumindest ist es bei mir so.

Hatte vorher an einigen wenigen stellen immer wieder kleinere optische Fehler die zwar nicht weiter schlimm waren aber ohne ist es einfach schöner.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Naja, funktioniert hat es ja schon immer. Die Frage ist doch eher, wie? Ist es stabil? Kann man sich auf einen Rechner mit neueren! ATI karte genauso verlassen wie auf  einen mit Nvidia? Wenn das inzwischen selbstverständlich ist, werde  ich es wagen. Wenn es ab und zu Abstürze gibt, könnte ich auch  gleich meine Nvidia Karte drinlassen. Auf dem Level tut dies es  auch noch.

Gerade weil der letzte Post so lange her ist, frage ich nach. Eigentlich sollte sich was getagn haben, hoffentlich. Vielleicht kann man sich endlich von dem Slogan: "ATI - Finger weg" verabschieden. Das wäre doch mal ein Fortschritt.

----------

## py-ro

Erdie du Leichenfledderer  :Wink: 

Ich hab bei meinem Notebook und einer ATI/AMD "keine" Probleme mit Abstürzen, weder mit dem offenen, noch mit dem geschlossenen Treibern.

Nur hat mein Notebook eine Macke mit dem offenen, der Bildschirm geht nach dem Standby nimmer an, das ist aber bei der gesamten Serie so und ich hoffe noch auf einen Fix.

Dafür muss ich bei meiner Nvidia im Desktop die IOMMU abschalten, was für meine VMs nicht zuträglich ist. Insgesamt tun die sich IMHO also nicht wirklich was.

Bye

Py

----------

## mrsteven

Ich hatte auf meinem alten Notebook mit einer RV350 immer wieder mal kleinere Probleme mit dem freien Treiber. Das letzte Problem lässt sich allerdings seit einem Systemupdate, bei dem unter anderem auch der Kernel auf Version 3.5.7 aktualisiert wurde, nicht mehr reproduzieren. Der proprietäre Treiber war dagegen, als er meine Karte noch unterstützte, wegen ständiger Abstürze und Freezes vollkommen unbrauchbar, aber das ist lange her (ca. 2008 oder so). Mittlerweile soll sich da wohl auch was getan haben, aber da bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden.

Mein Bruder hat in seiner Debian-Kiste eine nVidia, die anscheinend auch problemlos läuft. Schwierig kann's nur bei anderen Distributionen werden, falls nVidia nicht schnell genug die Unterstützung für neuere Kernel/X-Versionen hinterher liefert. Man ist eben auf den guten Willen des Herstellers angewiesen. Falls der meint, ältere Karten nicht mehr unterstützen zu müssen, dann ist man halt geliefert...  :Confused: 

Mittlerweile habe ich ein Notebook mit SandyBridge-CPU/GPU. Seitdem habe ich (fast) keine Probleme mehr. Das einzige, was ich in den ca. 10 Monaten bisher hatte, ließ sich einfach umgehen und ist mittlerweile auch komplett behoben. Wenn der Rechner nicht gerade für Highend-Spiele verwendet wird, dann ist meiner Meinung nach Intel momentan die beste Wahl. Für eine Runde nexuiz oder Supertuxkart reichen die aktuellen Chips allemal.

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> Die Frage ist doch eher, wie? Ist es stabil? 

 

Wie  - saugut

stabil - solid rock

Ich kenne auch noch die Zeiten, dass sich aus nicht reproduzierbaren Gründen der x-server verabschiedet hat. Mein Eindruck ist, dass seit der Offenlegung der notwendigen Spezifikationen durch ATI die Treiberei bessere Fortschritte macht. Allerdings habe ich keinen Laptop in Benutzung und kann mich nur zu den "üblichen" Steckkarten äußern.

Gruß

----------

## bell

Ich war früher der Verfechter von Nvidia, weil Ihre Treiber funktionieren und die von ATI nicht. Bisher auch nur Nvidia im Einsatz. Als ATI von AMD aufgekauft wurde, und AMD engagiert sich CPU-Hersteller-spezifisch für Open Source, dachte ich mir, dass es mit AMD diesbezüglich besser wird. Aber es ist inzwischen soweit!

Wenn man den Beitrag www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20426/amd-hd7970-kernel-kms-firmware-blobs.html durchliest, merkt man, dass mit AMD man die bessere Wahl hat. Ein Developer-Forum, aktive Beteiligung an der Gallium3D Entwicklung... Meine nächste Karte wird eine AMD sein!

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

> merkt man, dass mit AMD man die bessere Wahl hat. Ein Developer-Forum, aktive Beteiligung an der Gallium3D Entwicklung...

 

Bei nvidia gibt es ebenfalls ein Developer-Forum, und in beiden Fällen bekommt der Benutzer nur Binär-Blobs, bei denen es vollkommen von der Willkür von AMD/NVidia abhängt, ob und wann neue Kernels/Xorgs unterstützt werden, vor allem wenn die Karten dann etwas betagter sind. Nur bei Intel ist m.W. die Spezifikation zum Ansprechen der Chips offengelegt, und daher kann man auch nur dort funktionierende freie Treiber erwarten.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

> Nur bei Intel ist m.W. die Spezifikation zum Ansprechen der Chips offengelegt, und daher kann man auch nur dort funktionierende freie Treiber erwarten.

 

Öhm auch AMD hat die Spezifikation für die deren Grafikchips großteils offengelegt. Und auch einige Entwickler, welche an Radeon Gallium3d Treibern arbeiten sind von ADM angestellt.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Öhm auch AMD hat die Spezifikation für die deren Grafikchips großteils offengelegt.

 

``großteils''. Wie bei NVidia gibt es halt binäre Blobs. Und zumindest in Usenet habe ich gehört, dass ältere Karten schon nicht mehr unterstützt werden.

Inwieweit diese Information richtig sind, und welche Größe/Bedeutung die Blobs haben, habe ich nicht überprüft.

Wenn es andererseits aber Graphikkarten ohne binäre Blobs gibt, weil die notwendigen technischen Daten vollständig herausgegeben wurden....

----------

## bell

Was habt Ihr gegen binäre Blobs? Vielleicht denke ich zu abstrakt oder kenne mich einfach nicht wirklich aus, aber für mich ist so ein Firmware-Blob ein Bestandteil der Hardware. Der einzige Grund wieso dieser nicht fest in der Hardware verankert ist, sondern über die Software läuft ist die Update-Möglichkeit, was ich für gut halte. Und ja, der Hersteller hat gute Gründe den Blob-Inhalt geheim zu halten genauso wie er auch die Baupläne der Hardware geheim hält. Nach den Bauplänen schreit jedoch niemand.

Ob den Open-Source Entwicklern eine Spezifikation vorgelegt wird, wie die Hardware anzusprechen sei oder wie man den Blob initialisiert und diesen anspricht ist doch das selbe oder? Fakt ist, bei NVIDIA geht closed-source bis ins Userspace. AMD's Closed-Source ist nur der Blob. Und sie arbeiten aktiv nach Open-Source prinzipien am Kernel und am Userspace mit, damit Ihr Produkt (die Karte+Blob) gut unterstützt wird und funktioniert.

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

> Was habt Ihr gegen binäre Blobs?

 

Wenn sich an gewissen Grundkonzept des Kernels oder von X etwas ändert, bist Du auf die Willkür des Herstellers angewiesen, ob Deine Hardware mit den neuen Kernels/Xorg weiter läuft. Erstens möchte man solche Abhängigkeiten schon theoretisch vermeiden, und praktisch heißt das, dass ältere Karten de facto nicht mehr benutzbar sind.Bei nvidia bist Du mit Karten aus der 96-Treiber-Serie verratzt und ich fürchte, bei er 173-Serie wird es auch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, bis ich aufgrund der Herstellerwillkür ein neues System anschaffen muss. Bei ATI sollen sogar schon deutlich jüngere Karten nicht mehr unterstützt werden, aber das weiß ich nur aus zweiter Hand.

----------

## schmidicom

 *bell wrote:*   

> ...Und ja, der Hersteller hat gute Gründe den Blob-Inhalt geheim zu halten genauso wie er auch die Baupläne der Hardware geheim hält. Nach den Bauplänen schreit jedoch niemand...

 

Ich glaube da würden dir die Coreboot-Devs widersprechen, doch beim Rest sehe ich es ähnlich.

Eine vollständige Offenlegung zu erwarten ist vermutlich ziemlich sinnlos von daher dürfte die Lösung von AMD noch die angenehmste sein.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   Was habt Ihr gegen binäre Blobs? 
> 
> Wenn sich an gewissen Grundkonzept des Kernels oder von X etwas ändert, bist Du auf die Willkür des Herstellers angewiesen, ob Deine Hardware mit den neuen Kernels/Xorg weiter läuft. Erstens möchte man solche Abhängigkeiten schon theoretisch vermeiden, und praktisch heißt das, dass ältere Karten de facto nicht mehr benutzbar sind.Bei nvidia bist Du mit Karten aus der 96-Treiber-Serie verratzt und ich fürchte, bei er 173-Serie wird es auch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, bis ich aufgrund der Herstellerwillkür ein neues System anschaffen muss. Bei ATI sollen sogar schon deutlich jüngere Karten nicht mehr unterstützt werden, aber das weiß ich nur aus zweiter Hand.

 

Wobei dies im falle von AMD sich nur auf den binären fglrx Treiber bezieht.

Und ich glaube bell bezog sich eher auf den blob, welcher bei AMD bei neueren Karten das AtomBios ist.

----------

## demiurg

 *mv wrote:*   

>  Bei ATI sollen sogar schon deutlich jüngere Karten nicht mehr unterstützt werden, aber das weiß ich nur aus zweiter Hand.

 

Trifft nur auf die fglrx Serie zu. 

Bei den Radeon Treibern sind meines Wissens nur die Grafikchips mit R128 Chip und älter aussortiert aber vorhanden http://www.realgeek.com/forums/gentoo-dev-modular-x-video_cards-ati-moved-to-mach64-r128-radeon-440219.html Die Pakete xf86-video-mach64 und -r128 sind auch noch im Tree. Alles was mit dem r300 Treiber von radeon läuft, ist meines Wissens ohne Kernel Blob (AtomBIOS) komplett möglich, weil von der Community schon fast vollständig nachentwickelt gewesen, bevor AMD die Spezifikationen veröffentlicht hatte.

Zum AtomBIOS sehe ich das so, wie bell - aktuelle Karten können sofort in den offenen Treiber eingebunden werden. Vor Jahren war das ein wirklich garstiges Problem. Unter Windows Zockerkarte eingebaut und unter Linux mindestens gefühlte 3 Generationen zurück für 3D Unterstützung.

So wie es jetzt ist, kann ich mich gut damit arrangieren. Es gibt schließlich genügend Hardware, deren Firmware für eine anständige Funktion eingebunden wird/werden kann.

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

aktuell ist in der Linux-Firmware

```

# Remove files that shall not be installed from this list.

3com/typhoon.bin

3com/3C359.bin

GPL-3

LICENCE.Marvell

LICENCE.OLPC

LICENCE.agere

LICENCE.atheros_firmware

LICENCE.broadcom_bcm43xx

LICENCE.chelsio_firmware

LICENCE.ene_firmware

LICENCE.i2400m

LICENCE.iwlwifi_firmware

LICENCE.mwl8335

LICENCE.myri10ge_firmware

LICENCE.phanfw

LICENCE.qla2xxx

LICENCE.ralink-firmware.txt

LICENCE.rtlwifi_firmware.txt

LICENCE.tda7706-firmware.txt

LICENCE.ti-connectivity

LICENCE.ueagle-atm4-firmware

LICENCE.via_vt6656

LICENCE.xc5000

LICENSE.dib0700

LICENSE.radeon

Makefile

README

RTL8192E/data.img

RTL8192E/boot.img

RTL8192E/main.img

TDA7706_OM_v2.5.1_boot.txt

TDA7706_OM_v3.0.2_boot.txt

WHENCE

acenic/tg2.bin

acenic/tg1.bin

adaptec/starfire_rx.bin

adaptec/starfire_tx.bin

advansys/38C0800.bin

advansys/38C1600.bin

advansys/mcode.bin

advansys/3550.bin

agere_ap_fw.bin

agere_sta_fw.bin

ar3k/AthrBT_0x01020001.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x01020001_26.dfu

ar3k/AthrBT_0x11020000.dfu

ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x31010000_40.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x01020200_40.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x11020000_40.dfu

ar3k/30101/RamPatch.txt

ar3k/30101/ar3kbdaddr.pst

ar3k/30101/PS_ASIC.pst

ar3k/30101coex/PS_ASIC_aclHighPri.pst

ar3k/30101coex/RamPatch.txt

ar3k/30101coex/ar3kbdaddr.pst

ar3k/30101coex/PS_ASIC_aclLowPri.pst

ar3k/30101coex/PS_ASIC.pst

ar3k/ramps_0x01020201_40.dfu

ar3k/AthrBT_0x01020201.dfu

ar3k/1020200/RamPatch.txt

ar3k/1020200/ar3kbdaddr.pst

ar3k/1020200/PS_ASIC.pst

ar3k/1020201/RamPatch.txt

ar3k/1020201/PS_ASIC.pst

ar3k/AthrBT_0x01020200.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x01020200_26.dfu

ar3k/ramps_0x01020201_26.dfu

ar3k/30000/RamPatch.txt

ar3k/30000/ar3kbdaddr.pst

ar3k/30000/PS_ASIC.pst

ar5523.bin

ar7010.fw

ar7010_1_1.fw

ar9170-1.fw

ar9170-2.fw

ar9271.fw

ath3k-1.fw

ath6k/AR6002/eeprom.bin

ath6k/AR6002/eeprom.data

ath6k/AR6002/data.patch.hw2_0.bin

ath6k/AR6002/athwlan.bin.z77

ath6k/AR6004/hw1.2/bdata.bin

ath6k/AR6004/hw1.2/fw-2.bin

ath6k/AR6004/hw1.3/fw-3.bin

ath6k/AR6004/hw1.3/bdata.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/bdata.WB31.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/bdata.SD31.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/athwlan.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/endpointping.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/bdata.SD32.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/data.patch.bin

ath6k/AR6003.1/hw2.1.1/otp.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/bdata.WB31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/fw-3.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/bdata.SD31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/athwlan.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/endpointping.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/bdata.SD32.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/data.patch.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/fw-2.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.1.1/otp.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/otp.bin.z77

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/bdata.WB31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/bdata.SD31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/bdata.SD32.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/data.patch.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw1.0/athwlan.bin.z77

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/otp.bin.z77

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/bdata.WB31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/bdata.SD31.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/bdata.SD32.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/data.patch.bin

ath6k/AR6003/hw2.0/athwlan.bin.z77

atmsar11.fw

av7110/Boot.S

av7110/Makefile

av7110/bootcode.bin

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-4.6.16.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1a.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.0.17.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-4.6.17.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-4.6.15.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-5.0.0.j3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-5.0.0.j3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-5.0.0.j6.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09ax-5.0.0.j3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.1.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09ax-5.0.0.j10.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-5.0.0.j9.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-5.0.0.j3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-5.0.0.j3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-6.0.17.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09ax-6.0.17.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-5.0.0.j15.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-5.0.0.j10.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-6.0.15.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.0.15.fw

bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw

bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-4.6.16.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.0.23.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.0.29.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-6.2.5.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.2.51.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.0.29.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.2.51.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.0.23.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.8.2.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-6.2.9.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.2.16.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.0.20.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.0.20.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-6.2.9.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.8.2.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.0.23.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-6.0.34.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-6.2.5.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-6.0.34.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-6.2.5.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.2.16.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-7.8.2.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-7.2.51.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-6.2.9.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.0.20.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-6.0.34.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.2.16.0.fw

bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-7.0.29.0.fw

bnx2x-e1-4.8.53.0.fw

bnx2x-e1-5.2.13.0.fw

bnx2x-e1-5.2.7.0.fw

bnx2x-e1h-4.8.53.0.fw

bnx2x-e1h-5.2.13.0.fw

bnx2x-e1h-5.2.7.0.fw

brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw

brcm/brcmfmac4334.bin

brcm/brcmfmac4329.bin

brcm/brcmfmac4330.bin

brcm/bcm4329-fullmac-4.bin

brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

brcm/brcmfmac43236b.bin

carl9170-1.fw

carl9170fw/tools/lib/carlfw.c

carl9170fw/tools/lib/carlfw.h

carl9170fw/tools/lib/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/tools/Kconfig

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/main.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/tx.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/debug.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/fw.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/cmd.h

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/usb.h

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/carlu.h

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/cmd.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/debug.h

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/rx.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/test.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/usb.c

carl9170fw/tools/carlu/src/test.h

carl9170fw/tools/include/frame.h

carl9170fw/tools/include/list.h

carl9170fw/tools/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/tools/src/fwinfo.c

carl9170fw/tools/src/eeprom_fix.c

carl9170fw/tools/src/wol.c

carl9170fw/tools/src/checksum.c

carl9170fw/tools/src/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/tools/src/miniboot.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/Kconfig

carl9170fw/carlfw/usb/main.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/usb/Kconfig

carl9170fw/carlfw/usb/fifo.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/usb/usb.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/rom.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/carl9170.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/timer.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/cam.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/usb_fifo.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/cmd.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/hostif.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/usb.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/gpio.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/uart.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/rf.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/dma.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/config.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/fwdsc.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/io.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/wol.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/printf.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/include/wl.h

carl9170fw/carlfw/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/uart.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/main.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/reboot.S

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/fw.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/rf.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/memset.S

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/wlan.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/dma.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/cam.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/cmd.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/ashlsi3.S

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/udivsi3_i4i-Os.S

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/wol.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/gpio.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/printf.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/memcpy.S

carl9170fw/carlfw/src/hostif.c

carl9170fw/carlfw/carl9170.lds

carl9170fw/Kconfig

carl9170fw/README

carl9170fw/config/menu.c

carl9170fw/config/zconf.y

carl9170fw/config/expr.h

carl9170fw/config/confdata.c

carl9170fw/config/zconf.gperf

carl9170fw/config/zconf.l

carl9170fw/config/lkc.h

carl9170fw/config/symbol.c

carl9170fw/config/conf.c

carl9170fw/config/lkc_proto.h

carl9170fw/config/util.c

carl9170fw/config/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/config/expr.c

carl9170fw/autogen.sh

carl9170fw/minifw/miniboot.lds

carl9170fw/minifw/Kconfig

carl9170fw/minifw/miniboot.S

carl9170fw/minifw/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/genapi.sh

carl9170fw/include/linux/compiler.h

carl9170fw/include/linux/ch9.h

carl9170fw/include/linux/types.h

carl9170fw/include/linux/ieee80211.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/version.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/fwcmd.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/phy.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/eeprom.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/fwdesc.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/wlan.h

carl9170fw/include/shared/hw.h

carl9170fw/GPL

carl9170fw/CMakeLists.txt

carl9170fw/COPYRIGHT

carl9170fw/toolchain/SHA256SUMS

carl9170fw/toolchain/Makefile

carl9170fw/extra/GCCVersion.cmake

carl9170fw/extra/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake

carl9170fw/extra/libusb-zeropacket.diff

carl9170fw/extra/FindUSB-1.0.cmake

carl9170fw/extra/sh-elf-linux.cmake

carl9170fw/extra/FindGPERF.cmake

cis/SW_8xx_SER.cis

cis/PCMLM28.cis

cis/COMpad4.cis

cis/COMpad2.cis

cis/3CCFEM556.cis

cis/DP83903.cis

cis/NE2K.cis

cis/MT5634ZLX.cis

cis/tamarack.cis

cis/PE-200.cis

cis/3CXEM556.cis

cis/Makefile

cis/PE520.cis

cis/SW_555_SER.cis

cis/LA-PCM.cis

cis/SW_7xx_SER.cis

cis/RS-COM-2P.cis

cis/src/PCMLM28.cis

cis/src/COMpad4.cis

cis/src/COMpad2.cis

cis/src/3CCFEM556.cis

cis/src/DP83903.cis

cis/src/NE2K.cis

cis/src/MT5634ZLX.cis

cis/src/tamarack.cis

cis/src/PE-200.cis

cis/src/3CXEM556.cis

cis/src/PE520.cis

cis/src/LA-PCM.cis

cis/src/RS-COM-2P.cis

configure

cpia2/stv0672_vp4.bin

cxgb3/ael2005_twx_edc.bin

cxgb3/t3fw-7.0.0.bin

cxgb3/t3fw-7.12.0.bin

cxgb3/t3c_psram-1.1.0.bin

cxgb3/t3fw-7.10.0.bin

cxgb3/ael2005_opt_edc.bin

cxgb3/t3b_psram-1.1.0.bin

cxgb3/t3fw-7.1.0.bin

cxgb3/t3fw-7.4.0.bin

cxgb3/ael2020_twx_edc.bin

cxgb4/t4fw-1.6.2.0.bin

cxgb4/t4fw.bin

dabusb/firmware.fw

dabusb/bitstream.bin

dsp56k/concat-bootstrap.pl

dsp56k/bootstrap.bin

dsp56k/Makefile

dsp56k/bootstrap.asm

dvb-fe-xc5000-1.6.114.fw

dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw

dvb-usb-terratec-h5-drxk.fw

e100/d101s_ucode.bin

e100/d102e_ucode.bin

e100/d101m_ucode.bin

edgeport/down.fw

edgeport/down3.bin

edgeport/boot.fw

edgeport/boot2.fw

edgeport/down2.fw

emi26/firmware.fw

emi26/loader.fw

emi26/bitstream.fw

emi62/spdif.fw

emi62/loader.fw

emi62/bitstream.fw

emi62/midi.fw

ene-ub6250/msp_rdwr.bin

ene-ub6250/sd_init2.bin

ene-ub6250/ms_rdwr.bin

ene-ub6250/ms_init.bin

ene-ub6250/sd_rdwr.bin

ene-ub6250/sd_init1.bin

ess/maestro3_assp_kernel.fw

ess/maestro3_assp_minisrc.fw

f2255usb.bin

htc_7010.fw

htc_9271.fw

i2400m-fw-usb-1.4.sbcf

i2400m-fw-usb-1.5.sbcf

i6050-fw-usb-1.5.sbcf

intelliport2.bin

isci/probe_roms.h

isci/README

isci/create_fw.c

isci/Makefile

isci/create_fw.h

isci/isci_firmware.bin

iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode

iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode

iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

kaweth/trigger_code_fix.bin

kaweth/new_code.bin

kaweth/trigger_code.bin

kaweth/new_code_fix.bin

keyspan/usa28x.fw

keyspan/usa18x.fw

keyspan/usa28xb.fw

keyspan/usa49w.fw

keyspan/usa28.fw

keyspan/usa49wlc.fw

keyspan/usa19qw.fw

keyspan/mpr.fw

keyspan/usa19.fw

keyspan/usa19w.fw

keyspan/usa19qi.fw

keyspan/usa28xa.fw

keyspan_pda/keyspan_pda.fw

keyspan_pda/Makefile

keyspan_pda/keyspan_pda.S

keyspan_pda/xircom_pgs.fw

keyspan_pda/xircom_pgs.S

korg/k1212.dsp

lbtf_usb.bin

lgs8g75.fw

libertas/sd8385_helper.bin

libertas/sd8682_helper.bin

libertas/lbtf_sdio.bin

libertas/gspi8686_v9.bin

libertas/gspi8686_v9_helper.bin

libertas/cf8385.bin

libertas/usb8388_olpc.bin

libertas/usb8388_v9.bin

libertas/gspi8688_helper.bin

libertas/usb8682.bin

libertas/sd8686_v8.bin

libertas/sd8686_v8_helper.bin

libertas/cf8381.bin

libertas/usb8388_v5.bin

libertas/sd8688.bin

libertas/gspi8688.bin

libertas/cf8381_helper.bin

libertas/cf8385_helper.bin

libertas/sd8682.bin

libertas/gspi8682.bin

libertas/gspi8682_helper.bin

libertas/sd8688_helper.bin

libertas/sd8686_v9.bin

libertas/sd8385.bin

libertas/sd8686_v9_helper.bin

matrox/g200_warp.fw

matrox/g400_warp.fw

mrvl/sd8787_uapsta.bin

mrvl/usb8797_uapsta.bin

mts_cdma.fw

mts_edge.fw

mts_gsm.fw

mts_mt9234mu.fw

mts_mt9234zba.fw

mwl8k/helper_8687.fw

mwl8k/fmimage_8687.fw

mwl8k/helper_8366.fw

mwl8k/fmimage_8366.fw

mwl8k/fmimage_8366_ap-2.fw

mwl8k/fmimage_8366_ap-1.fw

myri10ge_eth_z8e.dat

myri10ge_ethp_z8e.dat

myri10ge_rss_eth_z8e.dat

myri10ge_rss_ethp_z8e.dat

myricom/lanai.bin

ositech/Xilinx7OD.bin

phanfw.bin

ql2100_fw.bin

ql2200_fw.bin

ql2300_fw.bin

ql2322_fw.bin

ql2400_fw.bin

ql2500_fw.bin

qlogic/1280.bin

qlogic/1040.bin

qlogic/12160.bin

qlogic/isp1000.bin

qlogic/sd7220.fw

r128/r128_cce.bin

radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

radeon/RS600_cp.bin

radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin

radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin

radeon/VERDE_ce.bin

radeon/BTC_rlc.bin

radeon/R600_me.bin

radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin

radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin

radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin

radeon/TAHITI_rlc.bin

radeon/VERDE_pfp.bin

radeon/RS690_cp.bin

radeon/ARUBA_me.bin

radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin

radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin

radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin

radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

radeon/R200_cp.bin

radeon/RV620_me.bin

radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin

radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin

radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin

radeon/R600_rlc.bin

radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin

radeon/BARTS_mc.bin

radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

radeon/TAHITI_pfp.bin

radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin

radeon/RV635_me.bin

radeon/SUMO_me.bin

radeon/R300_cp.bin

radeon/R520_cp.bin

radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

radeon/RV730_me.bin

radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin

radeon/R100_cp.bin

radeon/RV630_me.bin

radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin

radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin

radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin

radeon/PALM_me.bin

radeon/BARTS_me.bin

radeon/PALM_pfp.bin

radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin

radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

radeon/RV610_me.bin

radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

radeon/TURKS_me.bin

radeon/R700_rlc.bin

radeon/TAHITI_me.bin

radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

radeon/RV770_me.bin

radeon/VERDE_rlc.bin

radeon/VERDE_mc.bin

radeon/RS780_me.bin

radeon/RV670_me.bin

radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin

radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin

radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

radeon/TAHITI_mc.bin

radeon/R420_cp.bin

radeon/TAHITI_ce.bin

radeon/RV710_me.bin

radeon/CEDAR_me.bin

radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin

radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin

radeon/VERDE_me.bin

radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin

radeon/R600_pfp.bin

rt2561.bin

rt2561s.bin

rt2661.bin

rt2860.bin

rt2870.bin

rt3070.bin

rt3071.bin

rt3090.bin

rt3290.bin

rt73.bin

rtl_nic/rtl8168e-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168d-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168g-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168f-2.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8411-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8402-1.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw

rtl_nic/rtl8106e-1.fw

rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8723fw.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8192defw.bin

rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin

s2250.fw

s2250_loader.fw

s5p-mfc/s5p-mfc-v6.fw

s5p-mfc/s5p-mfc.fw

sb16/alaw_main.csp

sb16/mulaw_main.csp

sb16/ima_adpcm_capture.csp

sb16/ima_adpcm_init.csp

sb16/ima_adpcm_playback.csp

slicoss/gbdownload.sys

slicoss/oasisdownload.sys

slicoss/oasisdbgdownload.sys

slicoss/gbrcvucode.sys

slicoss/oasisrcvucode.sys

sun/cassini.bin

sxg/saharadbgdownloadB.sys

sxg/saharadownloadB.sys

tehuti/bdx.bin

ti-connectivity/wl1271-fw-2.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-5-sr.bin

ti-connectivity/TIInit_7.2.31.bts

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-5-mr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl12xx-nvs.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-nvs.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-3.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-nvs.bin

ti-connectivity/wl1271-fw.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-ap.bin

ti-connectivity/wl18xx-fw.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-5-mr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl1271-fw-ap.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-3.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-4-sr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-5-plt.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-4-mr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-plt-3.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-5-sr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-plt-3.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-4-sr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-5-plt.bin

ti-connectivity/wl128x-fw-4-plt.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-4-mr.bin

ti-connectivity/wl1271-nvs.bin

ti-connectivity/wl127x-fw-4-plt.bin

ti_3410.fw

ti_5052.fw

tigon/tg3.bin

tigon/tg3_tso.bin

tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

tlg2300_firmware.bin

tr_smctr.bin

ttusb-budget/dspbootcode.bin

ueagle-atm/eagleIII.fw

ueagle-atm/DSPei.bin

ueagle-atm/CMV4p.bin.v2

ueagle-atm/CMV9i.bin

ueagle-atm/eagleI.fw

ueagle-atm/DSP9i.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepIT.bin

ueagle-atm/eagleII.fw

ueagle-atm/CMVepES03.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepFR04.bin

ueagle-atm/adi930.fw

ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin

ueagle-atm/DSP9p.bin

ueagle-atm/CMV9p.bin

ueagle-atm/930-fpga.bin

ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin

ueagle-atm/eagleIV.fw

ueagle-atm/CMVeiWO.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepES.bin

ueagle-atm/DSP4p.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepFR.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVei.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepWO.bin

ueagle-atm/CMVepFR10.bin

usbdux/usbduxsigma_firmware.asm

usbdux/usbdux_firmware.asm

usbdux/fx2-include.asm

usbdux/Makefile_dux

usbdux/usbduxfast_firmware.asm

usbdux/README.dux

usbdux_firmware.bin

usbduxfast_firmware.bin

usbduxsigma_firmware.bin

v4l-cx231xx-avcore-01.fw

v4l-cx23418-apu.fw

v4l-cx23418-cpu.fw

v4l-cx23418-dig.fw

v4l-cx23885-avcore-01.fw

v4l-cx23885-enc.fw

v4l-cx25840.fw

vicam/firmware.fw

vntwusb.fw

vxge/X3fw.ncf

vxge/X3fw-pxe.ncf

whiteheat.fw

whiteheat_loader.fw

yam/9600.bin

yam/1200.bin

yamaha/ds1_ctrl.fw

yamaha/yss225_registers.bin

yamaha/ds1e_ctrl.fw

yamaha/ds1_dsp.fw

```

----------

## Erdie

Um nochmal auf den Grund meiner Frage zu kommen: Ich habe hier ein Lenovo T60 mit einer Radeon Mobility X1300. Vor Jahren, als die Hardware noch aktuell war, hatte ich so ein Modell geschäftlich - natürlich mit Windows. Ich  hatte darauf damals testweise ein Spiel installiert, das lief mit 60 - 100 fps. Diese Spiel läuft auch unter Linux. Da ich das gleiche Notebook Modell heute privat mit Linux habe, habe ich zum Vergleich dieses Spiel laufen lassen. Mit dem open source Radeon Treiber im beschleunigten Modus liegt die Performance um ca. 10% der  Windows Version, also um die 6 fps. Wenn das ein Maßstab für die Effizienz der Radeon Treiber am Beispiel von abgehangener  Hardware sein soll, dann kann man für jemanden, der opengl Performace braucht, ernsthaft keine open source Treiber empfehlen. Und da der  Chip schon über 5 Jahre alt ist, ist auch keine Verbesserung zu erwarten. Von daher würde ich keinem Spieler open souce  Treiber nahelegen (leider).

----------

